#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Ajuda - Qual linux usar ?

## maguu

Ola Pessoal

Na empresa em que trabalho gostaria de implantar o linux, gostaria de usalo como Firewall e como Proxy gostaria de saber qual linux voces indicam para min, e quais ferramentas ou programas para usar o Firewall e o proxy

lembrando que sou meio iniciante no linux intão se possivel indicar uma versão que seja mais simples de configurar !!

Agradeço desde ja a todos !!

Obrigado !

----------


## Magnun

Cara, na minha opinião uma das melhores pra se começar (e até pra ficar pro resto da vida) é o Debian ou Ubuntu.
Digo isso devido a facilidade de se instalar pacotes e ser uma distribuição muito popular hoje em dia... Se seu objetivo é utilizar em um ambiente corporativo com SLA alto talvez seja interessante pegar uma distribuição paga, RED HAT e SuSe Enterprise. Mas se você tiver empenho em aprender, o suporte é o de menos. Aqui onde trabalho utilizamos SuSe e Debian, e estamos migrando o SuSe pra Debian. E as aplicações aqui são críticas...

Pra firewall utilize o iptables e pra proxy o Squid. O iptables vem instalado por padrão no ubuntu/debian já o squid é muito dificil de instalar, olha só:
apt-get install squid

hehe... relaxa cara, linux não é esse mostro todo não...

até mais...

----------


## maguu

> Cara, na minha opinião uma das melhores pra se começar (e até pra ficar pro resto da vida) é o Debian ou Ubuntu.
> Digo isso devido a facilidade de se instalar pacotes e ser uma distribuição muito popular hoje em dia... Se seu objetivo é utilizar em um ambiente corporativo com SLA alto talvez seja interessante pegar uma distribuição paga, RED HAT e SuSe Enterprise. Mas se você tiver empenho em aprender, o suporte é o de menos. Aqui onde trabalho utilizamos SuSe e Debian, e estamos migrando o SuSe pra Debian. E as aplicações aqui são críticas...
> 
> Pra firewall utilize o iptables e pra proxy o Squid. O iptables vem instalado por padrão no ubuntu/debian já o squid é muito dificil de instalar, olha só:
> apt-get install squid
> 
> hehe... relaxa cara, linux não é esse mostro todo não...
> 
> até mais...


Dale camarada

Obrigado pela resposta, realmente tenho em mente que o linux é dificuldade pura, porém com empenho e dedicação se aprende sim !

Você me ajudou bastante vou procurar me aprofundar nestes que você sugeriu, vou começar pelo Debian , ja me falaram muito bem do Suse pena que é pago se bem que o pago é quanto voce sabe ??

Se o valor não for muito elevado não tem problema não

valew denovo cara e até mais

----------


## maguu

> Cara, na minha opinião uma das melhores pra se começar (e até pra ficar pro resto da vida) é o Debian ou Ubuntu.
> Digo isso devido a facilidade de se instalar pacotes e ser uma distribuição muito popular hoje em dia... Se seu objetivo é utilizar em um ambiente corporativo com SLA alto talvez seja interessante pegar uma distribuição paga, RED HAT e SuSe Enterprise. Mas se você tiver empenho em aprender, o suporte é o de menos. Aqui onde trabalho utilizamos SuSe e Debian, e estamos migrando o SuSe pra Debian. E as aplicações aqui são críticas...
> 
> Pra firewall utilize o iptables e pra proxy o Squid. O iptables vem instalado por padrão no ubuntu/debian já o squid é muito dificil de instalar, olha só:
> apt-get install squid
> 
> hehe... relaxa cara, linux não é esse mostro todo não...
> 
> até mais...


Cara só mais uma duvida posso ter problemas para identificação das placas de rede ?? digamos que instalei o linux mas não reconheceu as placas de rede tu poderia me dar uma mão por onde eu poderia começar a procurar para achar os drivers ??

grato desde ja

----------


## maguu

Outra coisa não querendo ser chato mas ja sendo

O Fedora é uma boa versão do linux ?? ou voce não aconselha muito ??

----------


## mastellaro

> Outra coisa não querendo ser chato mas ja sendo
> 
> O Fedora é uma boa versão do linux ?? ou voce não aconselha muito ??


 
Eu já usei ele e acho uma excelente distribuição... depois do Slackware eu uso o Fedora.... bom demais..

----------


## Magnun

Cara, distribuição de Linux é igual religião... cada uma tem a sua!
Já mexi um pouco com red hat e fedora... São bons também! Pena que não tive muito tempo pra explora-los...

Quanto ao preço do SuSe eu não sei dizer, mas no site da novell deve ter isso: SUSE Linux Enterprise

Problema com placa de rede varia muito. Depende do linux que você está utilizando... mas um bom começo é verificar se pelo menos ele reconheceu a placa... dá um lspci e procura ela na lista. Qual o seu linux? qual a marca e modelo da placa? Hoje em dia ta bem incomum essas coisas...

acho que vou dormir.... 1 da manha...
Fui... :Burnout:

----------


## maguu

> Cara, distribuição de Linux é igual religião... cada uma tem a sua!
> Já mexi um pouco com red hat e fedora... São bons também! Pena que não tive muito tempo pra explora-los...
> 
> Quanto ao preço do SuSe eu não sei dizer, mas no site da novell deve ter isso: SUSE Linux Enterprise
> 
> Problema com placa de rede varia muito. Depende do linux que você está utilizando... mas um bom começo é verificar se pelo menos ele reconheceu a placa... dá um lspci e procura ela na lista. Qual o seu linux? qual a marca e modelo da placa? Hoje em dia ta bem incomum essas coisas...
> 
> acho que vou dormir.... 1 da manha...
> Fui...


Valeww denvoo pelas respostas ai pessoal

Gostaria de saber mais uma coisa, se eu quiser por exemplo fazer um controle de como o ActiveDirectory do Windowser posso fazer no debian ?? ou em qual eu poderia fazer ??

valewww

----------


## tacianopinheiro

Maguu.

Para firewall e proxy eu recomendo o pfSense, uma distribuição do FreeBSD muito simples e fácil de configurar. Você configura tudo pela interface web!

pfSense Open Source Firewall Distribution - Home

Dá uma olhada nas funcionalidades:
pfSense Open Source Firewall Distribution - Features

----------


## fredy10

Como você procura facilidade:

Para firewall também tem o IPCOP que você pode inclusive adicionar módulos, como o Squid, facilmente.

Link:
IPCop.org :: The bad packets stop here!

Já utilizei ele em algumas empresas e é super simples. Tudo via interface WEB.

Agora se você quiser algo fácil - mas não tanto - te recomendo o debian ou ubuntu mesmo.

----------


## Magnun

> Valeww denvoo pelas respostas ai pessoal
> 
> Gostaria de saber mais uma coisa, se eu quiser por exemplo fazer um controle de como o ActiveDirectory do Windowser posso fazer no debian ?? ou em qual eu poderia fazer ??
> 
> valewww


Cara, você ta querendo fazer um AD?? Nunca mexi com isso, mas vejo muitas pessoas utilizar o samba pra autenticar os usuário e configurar os perfis. Aqui no forum tem muito disso. A vantagem é que o samba também funciona como servidor de arquivo... Você já tem duas aplicações numa só.

O pessoal ai deu um monte de opinião. Vou comentar algumas. O pfsense realmente é um firewall muito bom! Nunca mexi com ele de verdade, só dei uma estudada nele por curiosidade. A uns meses até vi um tutorial em video de como configurá-lo. 

Perai.... achei o vídeo.... projetos :Stick Out Tongue: fsense:video_usando_parte1 []

Assim, nunca precisei trocar o iptables porque ele nunca me decepcionou... Mas se precisasse ele seria minha primeira opção.

Ele é sobre freeBSD, nunca usei freeBSD... mas sempre me falam que ele é bem diferente dos outros linux e um pouco mais difícil. Não sei, podiam só estar fazendo terrorismo comigo, hehehehe... Tenho criar vergonha na cara e ler sobre o freeBDS um dia testa-lo...

Assim, não querendo falar mal mas nunca ouvi falar desse IPCOP! deve ser ignorância minha mesmo! Mas sou meio temeroso sobre coisas muito simples! Se depois eu precisar implementar algo mais complexo e ele não suportar?! como fica??? começa tudo do zero de novo...

Bem, é isso ai cara... Escolha o que mais te atrair, mas independente da escolha escolha algo livre... hehe... As vezes aparece um pessoal falando "cara, você quer um firewall bom então pega o firewall Akker, ta aqui o e-mail de um cara que pode te ajudar..."  :Thumpdown:  Já vi isso umas 2 vezes... mal sabe o cara que o firewall Akker que ele tanto oferece é o iptables customizado rodando num linux... coitado...

Até mais...

----------


## Trunks

cara eu acho melhor pra vc o ubuntu muito simples varios tutorias na net ate 3 meses atras nunca tinha operado 1 linux hoje ja tenho 1 servidor proxy com o dansguardian que eu mesmo montei e administro super easy er mais ou menos ne no inicio os comando do console e que foi dose mais na internet ta cheio de cara e listas pra cv consulta

----------


## maguu

Galera !!

Até ontem eu nunca tinha mexido no linux !!

hoje demanha meu chefe me deu carta branca pra me dedica a isso e intão instalei o Debian e....

ja ta funcionando internet e tudo !!

pensei q ia passa um mes configurando mas foi muito simples !!

claro teve uns arquivo texto q teve q edita e faze umas pirueta la

mas agora só falta eu configura o Proxy e o Firewall

Até o Putty ja to usando hehehe

Valeww denovo ai pessoal

muito obrigado


Do Samba queria ver com o pessoal assim

tenho 2 usuarios o Joaquim e o Pedro cada um pode acessar uma pasta e o outro não !! 

da pra faze isso com o samba ???

valewe

a ja instalei o samba também e ta Tinindo aqui na rede !!

----------


## Magnun

É isso ai cara...Parabens...

Quanto as restrições, dá tranquilo pra fazer isso no samba cara!!! Só vamos organizar as coisas! Abre um novo tópico la na área de Samba/SMB... É bom que o pessoal mais especializado em samba já vê o tópico e ajuda...

Até mais..

----------

